# sex my galacts, please?



## ChgoHerp (Apr 21, 2009)

I Have three red galacts but was only able to catch two of them. I have two that are about an inch long and one that is about 3/4 inch. i caught one of each. Photos 1 and 3 are of one of the larger ones and 2 and 4 are of the smallest one. Thanks for your help!


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

It's rather difficult to determine the sexes.
In most cases you can make a guess upon bodyshape,
but an overweight male could look like being a female and an underfed female may look like a male.
It also looks like the males toepads are wider,
altough no waterproof method either.
My bet on these would be males looking at the posture.

But best is to be patient and wait for them to start calling,
those are the males for sure


----------

